# Question About Linzess?



## var (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi,

I have IBS-C and sometimes D and nausea. I take peppermint for the nausea and use to take miralax for the IBS-C. I was wondering how Linzess works? Does Linzess help with nausea that comes with IBS? Also does Linzess make you more constipated? If Linzess makes you more constipated how much more miralax did you take?

I use to take Hyoscyamine for the IBS-C and I use to take cyclizine for IBS-C and use to take. They help make me feel better with the nausea but made me more constipated. Does anyone take thoughts Meds if so did it make you more constipated? If so did you take more miralax? If so. How much more miralax did you take?

I use to have cyclic vomiting syndrome but turn into IBS-C in my teens. Email me back with any and all info. that mite be helpful.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

about linzess:

Linzess (linaclotide) is used to treat IBS-C and chronic idiopathic constipation. it comes in two dose strengths--145 mcg and 290 mcg.

it can cause diarrhea as a side effect. the prescribing information says to take it a half hour before eating breakfast but if you get too much D that way, take it an hour or more before breakfast. some people take it at night before bedtime. in general the more time that elapses between taking it and eating, the less D you have. also, if you do get D with it, the D does tend to fade once you're on the med for a while and your body has become more used to it.

of course we are all different in how we our bodies react to meds. like they say, your mileage may vary.

here is a link to the full prescribing information--how it works, side effects, etc etc-- on linzess, from the linzess website. it should answer all your questions:

http://www.frx.com/pi/linzess_pi.pdf

link to linzess website:

http://www.linzess.com/?WT.srch=1&guid=1SO8FSmX&reference_ID=231&MTD=2&PDS=Y


----------



## Devolution (Jun 29, 2014)

I take Linzess 290mcg. I find it helpful. It gets the job done and doesn't hurt me while it does it. I have found that I grew a tolerance, so I'll have to stop for a few days every so oftian.

For me, I find that the best meds are Nexium 40 MG and Linzess. I'm still living in nausea hell though when I wake up.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know I sound like a broken record with all the posters on the board, but have you had your pelvic floor looked at? If it's too tight (which also causes constipation) then it can also cause a slow stomach. Then again, constipation can also cause a slow stomach. Have you had a GI transit study to see if it's emptying at the appropriate rate? If it is in fact your pelvic floor that is causing the slow stomach, biofeedback can help that. If it's not, I think other things can be done. I know what the stomach nausea and pain is like. No one can really understand it unless they've lived it, that's for sure.

If it is in fact a muscle issue, muscle relaxers can help. Either way, iberogast can be beneficial for those who have stomach problems. I'd also try some Aloe Vera Inner Filler and a digestive enzyme before eating food. I believe Magnesium also relaxes the smooth muscle. A combination of these things will probably help better than Linzess, to be honest. Everyone is different though! I'd also try warm baths and a heating pad on your tummy. There is also the option of massage (even self-massage) or seeing an acupuncturist. If you haven't yet, try live probiotics, as your flora could be off. I would go with a prescription brand, like Metagenics. Hope you find relief soon! I have found stomach problems make constipation issues seem 100x worse. You also could have food sensitivities that you aren't even aware of. I'm trying to see if this might be one of my problems also. Hope you find relief soon!


----------



## var (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi,

Is there anyone that takes Linzess and it helps there nausea? If not what do you take to help your nausea? I get the nausea after I eat a meal and when I get nervous about something or go away on a trip. It feel like a lot spit in my throat. Email me with any and all helpful info.

Thanks,

Varian


----------



## razzle5150 (Feb 7, 2010)

I take Linezz and no problem but want to know is this med for everyday use ....I heard some foks take it twice a week also heard it depleats your potassium


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Potassium is a worry for any treatment if it is regularly causing diarrhea. (so may depend on finding the right dose for you).

Generally most things I read are every day, but some people won't take anything every day even if that is the intended use. some people may also have mild enough constipation they get too much diarrhea if they take it regularly.

It isn't so much for occasional constipation but for people who are pretty much constipated most if not all of the time, and usually if you have symptoms every single day you are more likely to need a treatment that is daily (or near daily).


----------



## trudyj (Apr 5, 2014)

var said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone that takes Linzess and it helps there nausea? If not what do you take to help your nausea? I get the nausea after I eat a meal and when I get nervous about something or go away on a trip. It feel like a lot spit in my throat. Email me with any and all helpful info.
> 
> ...


Varian, I take ginger when I feel nauseated. It is a little bitter, so I use crystallized ginger. A piece about an inch square, and 1/8 inch thick or similar. Crystallized ginger is expensive, but I found a source at www.frontiercoop.com where they sell a pound for about $25. That's a lot of money, but a pound lasts me months.


----------



## Hopeless&Discouraged (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi I've been diagnosed with IBS - C, went through my colonoscopy and they found a couple polyps which they removed. I also have AR Disease, and am lactose intolerant as well as Gluten Intolerant. My doctor prescribed Linzess because I pretty much, no exacteration live in the bathroom on a daily basis with constipation. My insurance only covers some of my copayment so it's expensive for me to get every month. I was going to try the over the counter Digestive Advantage - Constipation formula which is cheaper. Does anybody take this while experiencing IBS for your symptoms and does it help? Or is it more worth it to get and take the Linzess and just choke up the cost? Any suggestions for my diagnosis and what I stated above also would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## monsterzero32 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hopeless&Discouraged said:


> Hi I've been diagnosed with IBS - C, went through my colonoscopy and they found a couple polyps which they removed. I also have AR Disease, and am lactose intolerant as well as Gluten Intolerant. My doctor prescribed Linzess because I pretty much, no exacteration live in the bathroom on a daily basis with constipation. My insurance only covers some of my copayment so it's expensive for me to get every month. I was going to try the over the counter Digestive Advantage - Constipation formula which is cheaper. Does anybody take this while experiencing IBS for your symptoms and does it help? Or is it more worth it to get and take the Linzess and just choke up the cost? Any suggestions for my diagnosis and what I stated above also would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


The price of linzess without insurance is crazy. If you haven't already, ask your doc if they have coupons you can use. I believe the linzess website offers coupons. Every little bit helps.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, you're right--the linzess website does offer a price savings program. it saved me a lot..

http://www.linzess.com/IBSC-and-CIC-support?gt=1


----------

